# Duty to the company...



## 94accord (Dec 26, 2006)

This is kind of a moral poll.... the scenario is as follows. 

Your company gets 3 BRAND NEW units. So new... hardly anyone is allowed to ride in them... let alone DRIVE them. Your supervisor has had A-15 (one of these new units) for the past week. Due to a scheduling mishap... you are fortunate enough to get to tech in the ambulance today. Before you leave for your first call of the day, you supervisor tells you that during whatever downtime you get, you are to wash his ambulance and have it nice and clean for him when he gets it back tomorrow..... what do you do?


----------



## MMiz (Dec 26, 2006)

Don't you clean each rig at the end of the shift?  Public image is _almost_ everything in EMS.  Most of the people I work with do a great job washing the rigs.  In fact I have partners who are slobs up front, but you should see them at the end of a shift.  Everything is lined up and perfect.


----------



## DT4EMS (Dec 26, 2006)

Wash it. be very,very cautious who you voice your opinion to about it.

I totally understand where you are coming from. Just be careful. I agree with Matt........ you catch it, you clean it.........meaning even if you drove it once, it should be washed for your oncoming crew.

There have been days where I have had to wash a truck sevreal times. It just comes with the job.  

Good luck and be careful.

Kip


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 26, 2006)

I guess if I valued my job, I would wash it. Don't really see your point, I imagine up keeping and cleaning the unit is part of your responsibility, as well as insubordination would not be a good thing. 

R/r 911


----------



## emtbuff (Dec 26, 2006)

I agree with what the others have said of it being part of your job when you take on the truck in the morning.


----------



## Epi-do (Dec 26, 2006)

Washing your truck is part of your job, or at least it is part of mine.  At the end of your shift, clean it up,  make sure everything inside is in order, and wash the outside.  I guess I just don't see the dilemma here.


----------



## 94accord (Dec 27, 2006)

Only thing that I can say is that this company is more laid back than most. This being my first company, I had all the little hopes and dreams about EMS... which they promptly shattered. I used to think that my ambulances would be stocked and at least be able to pass state inspection when I get on on in the morning. Or perhaps that my emergency equipment, ie: lights and sirens, would actually work and not have 7 blown fuses that have not been replaced for 5 months. I Used to think that I would be provided with the necessary cleaning supplies to sterilize my ambulance without having to bring in my own can of lysol to at least sterilize my stretcher! In this company, we are only asked to wash the outside of the units once a week, the inside whenever we can get to it, and sterilize the stretcher after each patient. Again, even that sounds half way ok if they would actually give me supplies to sanitize my equipment. Understand I have no problem with their crap... just I think they can do stuff alot better. I make no excuses for me not wanting to clean up after him, just that he is a slob and a lazy supervisor and he is always asking us to clean up after him.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 27, 2006)

Couple of things ..

First, you do not "sterilize" anything with Lysol or for that goes probably anything unless one has a "sterilizer". Sorry, but as a medical professional one needs know the difference between sanitize, clean, aseptic, and sterilize. 

Have you filed grievance that your equipment was not functioning properly? By their protocols.. Supv.. Admin, Board ? I would have no problems reporting an unsafe EMS agency. 

If you do not like or they are a bad place two choices... Either stick it out or.. Quit. But, don't whine about doing your job or being insubordinate. It is part of your job as an EMT to clean and restock as necessary.

R/r 911


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Dec 27, 2006)

Here is a little something I teach my kids:

"It is easy to do the right thing when everyone is watching, but doing the right thing when no one is watching is the true definition of a man's character."

Now having said that, clean the truck. Sorry if you have a piece of mud supervisor, get over it. You have to provide your own cleaning supplies, get over it. Your unit is in need of repair, get over it. They are not going to change, but you need to. Stop whining because they are running their business in a way you do not like, or quit. Working to change things or quitting will show just what you are made of. 

Wash your truck daily. Deep clean it weekly, by pulling everything from the cabinets and wiping them down as well. Ensure all equipment is working properly and in good repair daily. This is the minimum expectation of unit cleanliness where I work.

Now, there is no reason for you to lower your professional standards either. Wash the truck, repair what you can, report what you cannot, and keep notes. In SC your service wouldn't last long. The inspectors come around often and unannounced, and they wait in the ED parking lot for you to pull in. They do not need your permission to go through your truck because of that little window sticker they put on the front to certify it. After they inspect all of your required certification cards, the first thing the inspectors hit is external and patient compartment cleanliness, failing those is when they start throwing things out of your ambulance. Too much comes flying out they pull the cert from the truck. Then they turn on you to make sure you're doing what you're supposed to. It is your responsibility to ensure your unit is always ready to respond to a call. Nuff said.


----------



## jeepmedic (Dec 27, 2006)

You have not been there long enough to voice your opion. Wash the Truck. Now me if it was my service I would wash the truck when I saw the need or if he asked me which ever was first. Then I would give the Supervisor some ribbing about it. But the truck would be clean. And this comes from someone who has to carry a shovel around to clean out a place for my friends to sit in my jeep.


----------



## trauma1534 (Dec 27, 2006)

jeepmedic said:


> You have not been there long enough to voice your opion. Wash the Truck. Now me if it was my service I would wash the truck when I saw the need or if he asked me which ever was first. Then I would give the Supervisor some ribbing about it. But the truck would be clean. And this comes from someone who has to carry a shovel around to clean out a place for my friends to sit in my jeep.



Amen to that buddy!  LOL


----------



## trauma1534 (Dec 27, 2006)

Washing the truck has nothing to do with being loyal to the company or kissing up to the supervisor!  It has to do with public image and patient care.  If your truck looks like you just finnished mud bogging all the time, people are going to look down at you.  If your truck is not clean inside for each patient, your are just spreading what the last person had!  eek!  Wash the dam truck inside and out!  BECAUSE IT IS SANITARY!!!


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 27, 2006)

clean it and move on. fix it and move on. 

Me personally i enjoy pulling the rings out and washing them. The kids and folks walking by like looking at the big shiney rigs and like asking questions. They like taking pictures by them and thanking you for what you do. (town volly squad). I take pride in my rigs and their cleanliness. I take pride that every bulb is lit and siren works. i take pride that the chrome is shinning and paint is mirror like. theres nothin like firin up that turbo diesel whailin the siren and flyin off to a call in a respectable rig. remember if you look like dirt youll get treated like dirt.


----------



## 94accord (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, I truly feel that I have put my foot in my mouth on this topic. I understand that things should be done differently, both on my part and the company's. I wish I had the money to buy my own cleaning supplies, I wish I had the money to fix the rig I ride in. I wish I could have a sparkling paint job. I practically have a new unit each day, cannot invest money into one unit just to have them take it and give it to someone else once I have fixed it and send me another busted one. We make due with what they see fit to send us. This being my first company, I guess I expected too much. However, what is wrong with society, public or private, that it is an accepted practice to tell people that "they have not been there long enough to have an oppinion". Seriously, get over your own seniority. They way it SHOULD be run is if ANY employee, new or old, has a complaint, needs equipment, or has concerns, the company should have an open door policy. Personally, anyone that thinks otherwise, I would venture to say is a little off their rocker, but I respect your opinion. Honestly, due to the negative responses I got in this post, I honestly regret posting it... If a mod could please close this thread, I would appreciate it.... if thats allowed. Thank you.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 28, 2006)

Do the job that you know is right!  Your patients are depending on you.  I also am a FIRM believer that if someone gets enough rope, they will hang themself.  In this case I hope they hang themselves twice!  CYA and be safe!


----------



## FFMedic1911 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hello everyone i have only posted a couple of times on these boards but this one I could not pass up. After reading your replies I had to shake my head. Is having a clean ambulance your job? That would have to be a yes. Is it your job to purchase cleaning products or Repair your EC unit out of your pocket or take care of a low life officer, Not only no but HELL NO! Some of you think that it is our job as providers to do these things, or that is how I am reading it. It kills me for people to act like we should give and give because that is our job. Would a nurse purchase their own supplies, No. And this my friends is why we are not respected as much as our counter parts in health care. We will not stand uo for our selfs and when one does he is branded as an outlaw because the rest see that as a way to get some of the crumbs from under the table of who ever is in charge.


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 28, 2006)

FFMedic1911 said:


> Hello everyone i have only posted a couple of times on these boards but this one I could not pass up. After reading your replies I had to shake my head. Is having a clean ambulance your job? That would have to be a yes. Is it your job to purchase cleaning products or Repair your EC unit out of your pocket or take care of a low life officer, Not only no but HELL NO! Some of you think that it is our job as providers to do these things, or that is how I am reading it. It kills me for people to act like we should give and give because that is our job. Would a nurse purchase their own supplies, No. And this my friends is why we are not respected as much as our counter parts in health care. We will not stand uo for our selfs and when one does he is branded as an outlaw because the rest see that as a way to get some of the crumbs from under the table of who ever is in charge.




oh it dosent come out of my pocket buddy thats what the stock room is for. and if theres nothing in the stock room we just let the captain know what we need to keep the rigs in tip top shape. they are maintained by a professional mechanic on regular schedules. all i was getting at was that if for instance i see a light out on the light bar ill go grab another one and replace it. if the GFI popped ill go in and reset it. if a relay went bad ill replace it or let the proper people know we need a relay. I guess everyone here is responsible and cares what goes on....i mean we are ALL volunteer so we WANT to be here.


----------



## FFMedic1911 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey Mercy the post was started by someone who does this for a living. Volunteers are a whole different ball of wax. The services they provide to their community is based up on these acts of kindness. My post was not directed at these people.


----------



## 94accord (Dec 29, 2006)

This is what I ws trying to avoid... I do not want to cause conflict on the site. The rig was taken care of. Please do not argue on acount of a post that I made. If a mod could please close this thread, I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Fedmedic (Dec 29, 2006)

You know, while we are on the subject of restocking ambulances, does anyone else know of a service like MEDIC in Charlotte, NC?  They actually have a warehouse where their trucks are stored and they have a full staff paid to wash and restock them. There providers don't have to do anything but take care of patients and sanitize inside between patients. They check out a truck before every shift with seals on the cabinets which means the truck has been cleaned and restocked. That is pretty interesting.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 29, 2006)

EMSA in OKC and Tulsa has this type of system They hire basics to clean and re-stock the units. The cabinets are tagged so one knows that it is up to par. Too busy to restock in between calls, so either mid-point or end of shift the truck is put down and detailed. 

This allows basics to get on with the company until a driver spot opens up. Many choose to stay, I heard they make more money than the drivers .... go figure. 

R/r 911


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 29, 2006)

Like any new job, there comes a time when our optimism runs afoul of reality.  As in any industry, we all have to determine which is more important, our personal standards, morals and that of the agency signing our checks.  If the rigs are substandard to the point of endangering safe performance of your duties, you have some choices:


 accept this as a condition of your first job in EMS that will make all future jobs look better by comparison


decide its worth standing and fighting for and be willing to put the job on the line


or quietly do what you can to minimize its impact on your and your patients while keeping your resume up to date and your eye on the want ads


----------



## trauma1534 (Dec 29, 2006)

Fedmedic said:


> You know, while we are on the subject of restocking ambulances, does anyone else know of a service like MEDIC in Charlotte, NC?  They actually have a warehouse where their trucks are stored and they have a full staff paid to wash and restock them. There providers don't have to do anything but take care of patients and sanitize inside between patients. They check out a truck before every shift with seals on the cabinets which means the truck has been cleaned and restocked. That is pretty interesting.



Interesting enough, Richmond Ambulance Authority hires "Ambulance Techs", the only certification they have to have is CPR.  These people are hired to do nothing but detail and stock the ambulances.  The providers only have to clean the trucks between calls at the ER when they drop a patient.  If the truck needs to be deconed, it gets taken out of service and the crew takes another truck and the "ambulance tech" decons the truck!  How cool is that!  Every service needs to hire "ambulance techs!!!"  I'm all for it!!!  Maybe I can sell that idea to my place of employment!  (I know, keep dreaming right???) lol


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 30, 2006)

* Get some girls from Hooters
* have them wash the ambulance, and clean it inside and out
* ????
* Profit!

That's my plan. If you can't find any Hooters girls, I guess you'll just have to go ahead and wash the rig. Perhaps you can spray your partner with the hose just for fun.


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 2, 2007)

trauma1534 said:


> Interesting enough, Richmond Ambulance Authority hires "Ambulance Techs", the only certification they have to have is CPR.  These people are hired to do nothing but detail and stock the ambulances.  The providers only have to clean the trucks between calls at the ER when they drop a patient.  If the truck needs to be deconed, it gets taken out of service and the crew takes another truck and the "ambulance tech" decons the truck!  How cool is that!  Every service needs to hire "ambulance techs!!!"  I'm all for it!!!  Maybe I can sell that idea to my place of employment!  (I know, keep dreaming right???) lol



You don't have enough trucks to do this it takes more than 2 trucks.


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 2, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> EMSA in OKC and Tulsa has this type of system They hire basics to clean and re-stock the units. The cabinets are tagged so one knows that it is up to par. Too busy to restock in between calls, so either mid-point or end of shift the truck is put down and detailed.
> 
> This allows basics to get on with the company until a driver spot opens up. Many choose to stay, I heard they make more money than the drivers .... go figure.
> 
> R/r 911



This would also insure that the drivers know where all the stuff is on the truck when they get promoted to driver.


----------



## Jon (Jan 2, 2007)

Back when I worked priviate EMS fulltime, my regular partner (PaRescueEMT) and I saw a truck that wasn't being used often and asked if we could be assigned it. Almost all of the rigs (All of the BLS ones and some of the ALS ones) were Type II's. It was a unit that had been assigned to a permant crew at an old base that was closed a few years previously. All the patient compartments had been tinted (with the PepBoys Do-It-Yourself Tint Kit). The AC and Heat both worked OK in front and in back, and it was in decent shape. We requested to be permanantly assigned that unit, and then we came in on a holiday afternoon for a few hours (on our own time) and cleaned out the truck, repaired a shelf in the back, and totally restocked it. For the last few months with the company, we had our OWN vehicle and were mostly happy with it... it made life much more tolerable that we had a good truck - even if it was a POS in the grand scheme of things. Had we both stayed with the company, it was possible that we would be assigned a brand new vehicle down the road, because we proved that we could take pride in our vehicle.


Another anecdote - When I was in Louisana for huricane relief back in 2005... we were operating old reserve units from several of our companies operations... These were vehicles that we weren't going to ever see again after we left LA, and we weren't always in the same vehicle. One of the things I did EVERY time we gassed up at a state-owned truck fuelling station was to use one of the 2 self-serve car-wash bays and wash the vehicle. The first time I did it, I paid out of my pocket, it cost less than $2... the next day, the Fish and Game Officer watching the gas pumps had tokens for the car wash.

Why did I wash the vehice? 
First reason - That region has these nasty, dumb bugs that come around every year towards the end of summer... they like to hang in the air and get hit by cars... we went through cases of windshield washer fluid those 2 weeks. I couldn't see out of the windshield and the truck looked like crap.
Second Reason - I take some pride (at least I did take some pride ) in my company, and a clean truck just looks better.
Third Reason - Some of our missions had our vehicles driving through flood waters... keeping the vehicles clean was good for everyones health.


Anyway - a clean unit is good for your morale and makes a good impression on your community / your customers. Even if the boss is a **** about getting you to clean the vehicle... do it. It would be even cooler if he loaned you the vehicle and he DIDN'T ask for you to wash it... then you should wash it anyway.


----------

